# Oliver Rennert Discovery One cutaway



## Rodders (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello all.

I thought that i'd post this here, instead of on the movie forum.

German artist Oliver Rennert was commissioned by Taschen publishing to paint this wonderful cutaway of the Discovery One from 2001 for their book *The Making of Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey*".




I'm quite a big fan of cutaway art, but  I thought that this was a stunning piece of work and i'm seriously considering getting one of the prints.


----------

